# Russian Tortoise Substrate



## litahi98 (Apr 14, 2012)

I was wondering what substrate people use for their Russian Tortoises. I have been using a mixture of coconut fiber and play sand but it is really messy and gets all over my tortoise's food even when in a dish with a lip. My vet also said that this was not the best choice because it causes impaction and gets moldy/mildewy. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Tom (Apr 14, 2012)

I agree with the vet about the impaction risk from the sand, but coco coir does not mold. I use all sorts of stuff and all of works. If you use straight coco coir and pack it down with your hand it's not as messy. Orchid bark works well. Peat. Dirt from the yard. Cypress mulch....


----------



## slowpoke (Apr 14, 2012)

i use coco coir and organic top soil with some cypress mulch mixed in there, works great ... all of it you can get at any lowes or home depot ... sand isnt the best thing for RT's or any other torts , glad your changing that out ...


----------



## Laurie (Apr 14, 2012)

I use straight coco coir. I mix in some water every few days, pat it down. The top gets a nice hard crust, underneath stays nice and moist for a few days for her to burrow in. She seems to really love it! She never even uses her hide, just digs in until she is completely covered.


----------



## Tyrtle (Apr 14, 2012)

At this time, we are using Cypress mulch


----------



## ada caro (Apr 14, 2012)

I use cypress mulch mixed with organic soil bought at Home depot, works great.


----------



## socialworker81 (Apr 14, 2012)

Has anyone had trouble with the organic soil? I purchased many bags, at home depot I believe, and have found long nails and glass pieces in my torts enclosure. I have never had any broken heat lamps and the nails were way to long to have come out of the wood. I actually stopped using it. The only other dirt I can find has fertilizer in it  I'm fortunate my torts never got injured.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Apr 15, 2012)

In the past, I have tried top soil, potting soil, and cypress mulch because of their ability to retain moisture. However, I have stopped using them because they tend to harbor fungi and insects. It is possible to bake them to destroy these pests, but I'd rather not.

Now I use 100% coco coir because it's good at retaining moisture and allows my Russian tortoises to dig. I am also inclined to disagree with the veterinarian's evaluation of coco coir as a substrate. First, it appears to resist molding quite well. Also, I don't think it causes gut impaction nearly as easily as sand does. Coco coir is simply wood fiber (lignin), which tortoises can ingest in moderate amounts, and may even be able to partially digest. I don't worry about its sticking to their food or bodies when it's wet from time to time, because I think it would take a lot of it to cause problems.


----------



## litahi98 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks for all of the quick responses, I will definitely have to consider my options. However, I had another question that came to mind. My tortoise is getting treated for parasites right now and i have to give him medicine every other day for nine more times. While he is being treated is it okay to use substrate or should I put something easy to clean like towels down. I am worried that whenever he goes to the bathroom, the parasites will get spread around the substrate and he will re infect himself.


----------

